# Nodak to Alaska



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Moved to AK from ND.... No posted land, lots of birds, no hunters(resident or nonresident), oh yeah and no need for mojo's haha

I can't help but laugh while reading the forum about all the rants and things that never will matter haha Anyway i thought i'd post a few pics of life in the great land.

Limits: 10 sea ducks per day, 6 deer per year (antlered or un antlered)


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW!!! Looks awsome!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm jealous....especially with all the crab!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I noticed when up there this last summer that even many of the small dinky boats had a big crab trap in them. I think I was most surprised by the way people react to whales. There was about 40 boats clustered in an area. Evidently fishing was good. A humpback swam right through the group of boats and no one payed any attention to it. It came within 15 to 20 feet of some boats, and went under one and no one thought anything of it. They just kept fishing and cleaning fish and throwing the heads etc off the back of the boats to the gulls.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And only a month more of winter................ :rollin:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm jealous....especially with all the crab!


X2 I want some of those monster crab legs! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Why do you think I'm grooming my kid to play hockey at Alaska-Anchorage, Lil...I'll be up there for at least a month every year! lol Great Pix!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris...

Are those ducks resting on a deer? If so... Nice work!

The best I ever did was a late season 2 man limit of geese by 8:30 am.... then followed by a two man limit of sunfish by noon.....then at an establishment that serves adult beverages by 1:30 (mauers brothers for those of you from SE MN)............and getting a ride home from my buddies wife at 5 pm. Could have maybe went after a deer but the both of us had a couple in the freezer already.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

You moved to Alaska and all you got were crabs! :wink:

Definitely jealous! Thanks for sharing

Have you met "Bigboot" Fred Hurt yet


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I am seriously jealous.....Feel sorry for that poor bastard in the deer forum who moved here from Alaska. Hunting whitetail in ND won't hold a candle to Alaska big game hunting.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah...

But the women will rate about the same oke:

Thank God you have wildlife :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist...


----------

